# Terminator 2 score remake



## alexballmusic (Nov 2, 2017)

Had a bash at remaking a cue from Brad Fiedel's Terminator 2 score using the same sounds he did: Fairlight CMI III, Prosonus Orchestra & Prepared piano, EMU Emulator II and a few other bits.

Interesting to revisit the early days of something that's the norm 26 years later - sampling and sequencing.

Anyone on this forum used the actual original Fairlight or Emulator (rather than just the samples)?


----------



## adg21 (Nov 4, 2017)

Awesome dude. Thanks for posting


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 4, 2017)

adg21 said:


> Awesome dude. Thanks for posting



Thanks very much.


----------



## adg21 (Nov 4, 2017)

I wanted to hear more from your youtube after this. How did you notice that Phone Call Jon Brion sample? Was that accidental or were you looking for it? And good work with the Juno 6 demo too, very m83


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 4, 2017)

adg21 said:


> I wanted to hear more from your youtube after this. How did you notice that Phone Call Jon Brion sample? Was that accidental or were you looking for it? And good work with the Juno 6 demo too, very m83



Thanks.

Jon Brion - that score was always one of my favourites but I'd never heard of the Optigan or Talentmaker. About 3 years ago I got all those sounds and was going through them when I recognised immediately one of the loops from another part in the score. So I started trawling through all of them and figured out there was loads of them that appear on the score and that they were layered on top of each other.

So bit of chance combined with knowing that score inside out and having a "woah, wait a minute..." moment.


----------



## dannymc (Nov 5, 2017)

one of my favorite cues from the movie, they dont do tense cinematic action like that anymore. thanks for posting. 

Danny


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey Alex, 
Great take on this, tastefull choice on such great theme. And it brings back memories where I went to the theatre and had the movie ride of my life. 

If I could nitpick on something..ahmm..bollocks, not this time! :D Everything is fine.


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 7, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Hey Alex,
> Great take on this, tastefull choice on such great theme. And it brings back memories where I went to the theatre and had the movie ride of my life.
> 
> If I could nitpick on something..ahmm..bollocks, not this time! :D Everything is fine.



Thanks Alex. Yeah, I could nitpick on it myself. I picked it up and put it down several times because I just couldn't figure out what sounds Fiedel was using. Plus, I have the samples from the Fairlight and Emulator, but the actual instruments coloured the sound and replicating all of that without the hardware was tricky.

Also, you can load various banks onto the Fairlight or create your own and there were sounds I just couldn't find in any of the banks I got my hands on. Fiedel quite possibly made some of his own.

So this was where I reached my limit. Decent, but not certainly not perfect.

So much nostalgia. I remember this film coming out in cinemas too!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 7, 2017)

alexballmusic said:


> Thanks Alex. Yeah, I could nitpick on it myself. I picked it up and put it down several times because I just couldn't figure out what sounds Fiedel was using. Plus, I have the samples from the Fairlight and Emulator, but the actual instruments coloured the sound and replicating all of that without the hardware was tricky.
> 
> Also, you can load various banks onto the Fairlight or create your own and there were sounds I just couldn't find in any of the banks I got my hands on. Fiedel quite possibly made some of his own.
> 
> ...



It was a joke with the nitpick..honestly you did a great job here. What kind of emulator or samplers you used to work on this one? I love the old fairlight CMI Series 3..but..man..this thing is not affordable for me..and back then you had to pay up 100K Dollars..insane..I still love the design of that monstrous machine. And I absolutely love the sounds it produced.


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 7, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> It was a joke with the nitpick..honestly you did a great job here. What kind of emulator or samplers you used to work on this one? I love the old fairlight CMI Series 3..but..man..this thing is not affordable for me..and back then you had to pay up 100K Dollars..insane..I still love the design of that monstrous machine. And I absolutely love the sounds it produced.



Yeah, it bugged me a bit because I identified a lot of the exact sounds he used, but others I couldn't find. So it was frustrating knowing they must exist somewhere. I even tried getting in contact with Brad Fiedel!

Would love to try one of the real instruments but never seen one in the flesh as they're insanely expensive. I met a couple of guys who used to own Fairlights in the 80s. One was Andy Richards who played it on all the Trevor Horn stuff. Was interesting to speak to him about Frankie Goes to Hollywood, George Michael etc. He's now a film composer and mixer.

Sounds:
Fairlight CMI III stock sounds: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F142544095478

Other Fairlight collections:
http://bitley.laconicsounds.net/lost-in-the-fairlight-maze/

Prosonus libraries Brad Fiedel had loaded onto the Fairlight:
http://www.bigfishaudio.com/

EMU Emulator Universe of Sounds:
http://www.rhythmicrobot.com/product/emulator-ii-universe-of-sounds-vol-1


----------

